
Introducing Relay, by Republic Wireless - isaacaggrey
https://relaygo.com
======
isaacaggrey
From email to Republic Wireless customers:

> Republic Wireless will soon be launching our new product, Relay, a device
> that gives families a safer way to stay in touch. It’s as simple to use as a
> walkie-talkie, but works wherever a cell phone works, includes location
> tracking, and will in the upcoming months have other fun features such as
> music, games, and voice assistant functionality.

